# problem with steam temperature on Ascaso Dream (aluminum thermoblock, 2012)



## zenekkielbasa (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I just bought a used Ascaso dream and i-mini grinder. The machine seemed t obe in very good condition. I found no issues when pulling a shot, but I also tested milk steaming. The problem during steaming is that from what I found online the temperature should rise to about 115 C, then the rightmost diode on the machine should go off. But in my case, after I turn on steaming, I can hear the pump, the temp is rising, but it doesn't turn off - I waited a few times to over 130-140 C and then just turned off steaming. Is the machine malfunctioning? What can be the cause? Any hints are welcome


----------

